# Roadmaster frame with shock master fork!



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 13, 2022)

Prewar roadmaster frame with shock master, has crank, chain, seat post, gooseneck.  Tasty project. Serial number starts with a K! Pm me with any questions not on this thread! Thank you and God bless!


----------



## ratcycle (Feb 14, 2022)

ill give u 60


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 14, 2022)

ratcycle said:


> ill give u 60



Thank you, but no deal!


----------



## ratcycle (Feb 14, 2022)

Okay hows about 80?


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 14, 2022)

ratcycle said:


> Okay hows about 80?



No can do, no deal yet !  But thanxs


----------



## ratcycle (Feb 16, 2022)

95


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 17, 2022)

ratcycle said:


> 95



No deal yet, got to go a bit more higher!


----------



## lucky_celso (Feb 28, 2022)

still available?


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 8, 2022)

lucky_celso said:


> still available?



Yes still available !


----------

